# Android or IOS?



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 19, 2016)

I know that everyone of us face this question on day to day basis while having conversations with friends, family etc.
I always favour android because of its features, freedom, flexibility and what on...
Not sure why people like IOS and they always have only one say to defend "If you dont have an Iphone, you dont have an Iphone"

BS!!! :\

What's your thought?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 19, 2016)

Android FTW because you can't play Pokemon Go on iphones in India as of now.


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 20, 2016)

I completely agree with Kumar, cost of getting an IOS enabled device is just too much to give a try. I agree that apple has optimised IOS very well, and android is just full of bugs. but the cost difference is too much.

if I have 50k to spend on a handset then I will definitely give iphone a chance, but I may not have that kind of budget ever


----------



## Nerevarine (Jul 20, 2016)

From a developer standpoint, android is open, you can develop on any machine, be it windows, linux or mac.. there are tonnes of resources availabel and getting into development has a meager refundable fee of 25$..

IOS is much more closed but the OS coding is very simple compared to android. For example, if i want to make a simple listview in android, you have to make a adapter.. which is a  ****ing 150 line code then apply that adapter to the listview..

I got into native android dev, but the coding pattern is really cumbersome and it feels less intuitive.. THe end result does look good, ill give it that...


 IOS on the otherhand is so much more simpler but the downside is, you cannot customize said listview, you have to choose from default implementations, which should satisfy you in most of the cases..

if u have to make a customized version, you have to do it from the scratch, but on an average, you do not need to make customized versions of things you use frequently..

IOS requires a mac to compile, even in unity u cant export to IOS without a mac.. and the developer fee is greater, but its offset by the significantly more income in appstore because most ios users actually pay for apps


----------



## TheSloth (Jul 20, 2016)

Person1 : its just a overpriced piece of hardware.
P2 : People always say this cause they can't afford an iPhone.

i am the 1st person here. I say that for sony smartphones and iPhone. And that is the reply I get


----------



## TechnoBOY (Jul 29, 2016)

In case you missed *forum.digit.in/fight-club/186906-1000-reasons-never-buy-any-apple-products.html


----------



## dreamer1111 (Aug 14, 2016)

if you like me who spends less-money on everything then do with android


----------



## Tomal (Sep 24, 2016)

I vote for both. I'm using iOS now. I've used an android device and now I'm using an iOS. I believe I like the iOS more than android. But android is much more user friendly.


----------



## tekiagadi (Dec 8, 2016)

I always prefer Android. It is Cost-effective and it has more features. It is easy to use compare to IOS.


----------



## theterminator (Dec 10, 2016)

I was an Android user first then I switched to iOS in 2014. Since then it has been iOS for me. I tried using Android in OnePlus One & it was good for media consumption but as soon as I started using it by inserting a SIM it became weird. Its user interface seemed counter intuitive & less responsive to touches. Auto brightness wouldn't work, can't see anything in direct sunlight, keypress felt awkward although swipe feature is good, while in iOS every feature works as intended. Music playback, bluetooth device media synchronisation, podcasts, the control centre, etc. all are excellent features of iOS & also apps feel more premium. I miss the back button in iPhone but its offset by the very useful left swipe feature supported in most apps. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 28, 2017)

iPhone is fine for ppl who don't care about technicalities, and have very few expectations from their phone (should have good camera, should be stylish and can run apps). If a person wants anything above than that, iPhone fails and android comes in.


----------



## Raaabo (Mar 9, 2017)

Just my two cents...

I prefer Android for phones and Apple for tablets. 

The iPad is by far the best tablet experience on the planet. Everyone in my family has their own iPad.

For phones I have an S7 Edge and an iPhone 6S, and it's no contest as far as I'm concerned... I find Android easy to use, and also way more tweak-able to my tastes. The iPhone is a one-size fits all, and it's OS is boring and stuck in the past, and not worth the kind of money they demand.


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 10, 2017)

Nerevarine said:


> From a developer standpoint, android is open, you can develop on any machine, be it windows, linux or mac.. there are tonnes of resources availabel and getting into development has a meager refundable fee of 25$..
> 
> IOS is much more closed but the OS coding is very simple compared to android. For example, if i want to make a simple listview in android, you have to make a adapter.. which is a  ****ing 150 line code then apply that adapter to the listview..
> 
> ...




OP is asking about general buying conscience and you are talking about developer stand point    But, the scene has improved much now though!! For example, listview has evolved in to recycler view which allows insane amount of customizations you can do with it!!


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2017)

theterminator said:


> I was an Android user first then I switched to iOS in 2014. Since then it has been iOS for me. I tried using Android in OnePlus One & it was good for media consumption but as soon as I started using it by inserting a SIM it became weird. Its user interface seemed counter intuitive & less responsive to touches. Auto brightness wouldn't work, can't see anything in direct sunlight, keypress felt awkward although swipe feature is good, while in iOS every feature works as intended. Music playback, bluetooth device media synchronisation, podcasts, the control centre, etc. all are excellent features of iOS & also apps feel more premium. I miss the back button in iPhone but its offset by the very useful left swipe feature supported in most apps.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



1+1 has a messed up modified Android called Oxygen. You can't compare it with Android.

As far as the title goes, here's my answer-
*wide-wallpapers.net/wp-content/uploads/walls/thumbs/android-slicing-apple-600x375.jpg


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 4, 2017)

billubakra said:


> *1+1 has a messed up modified Android called Oxygen.* You can't compare it with Android.
> 
> As far as the title goes, here's my answer-
> *wide-wallpapers.net/wp-content/uploads/walls/thumbs/android-slicing-apple-600x375.jpg




Oneplus has close to stock android, like Moto. In what sense is that messed up?

Xiaomi, Huawei, Oppo, Vivo and the likes have cancered up versions of android.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 4, 2017)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Oneplus has close to stock android, like Moto. In what sense is that messed up?
> 
> Xiaomi, Huawei, Oppo, Vivo and the likes have cancered up versions of android.



1st no timely updates like say Moto. Moreover customization is better in Android. My friend has flashed pure Android in his 1+t and the difference in clear in performance. It is not bad like Xiaomi, Huawei, Oppo or Vivo but is also not good like pure Android. Moreover Oxygen is taught to do these kinda things-
Benchmark Cheating Strikes Back: How OnePlus and Others Got Caught Red-Handed, and What They've Done About i


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 5, 2017)

I have been buying nexus devices for pure android experience. Just hate the custom skins put by other manufacturers. All are total crap and degrades the performance.
Currently have Nexus 6p, flawless performance in the past 1.5 years. Will get the next pixel for a change


----------



## billubakra (Apr 5, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I have been buying nexus devices for pure android experience. Just hate the custom skins put by other manufacturers. All are total crap and degrades the performance.
> Currently have Nexus 6p, flawless performance in the past 1.5 years. Will get the next pixel for a change


Are the selling pixel mobile phones in India? What about the customer support?


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 6, 2017)

billubakra said:


> Are the selling pixel mobile phones in India? What about the customer support?



Yupp, Pixel phones are available everywhere in India, 1-2 months after its launch. The company itself is handling support, but for service centers they have contract with HTC.


----------



## billubakra (Apr 6, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> Yupp, Pixel phones are available everywhere in India, 1-2 months after its launch. The company itself is handling support, but for service centers they have contract with HTC.



Are they available in Brick and Mortar stores? I haven't seen a Pixel phone in anyone's hands atleast in my city.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Apr 6, 2017)

[MENTION=154704]billubakra[/MENTION] I am in NCR and it is available in almost every reliance digital stores, Jumbo, croma etc. here.I have seen it in Lucknow as well, so I guess it is easily available in atleast big cities


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 8, 2017)

I will go with windows anyday


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 11, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> I will go with windows anyday


ummm...you kidding, right?


----------



## billubakra (Jul 12, 2017)

MS has pulled the plug on Windows OS for phones.


----------



## Nanducob (Jul 12, 2017)

Vineet Sharma said:


> ummm...you kidding, right?


I like u


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Jul 13, 2017)

Nanducob said:


> I like u


Damn, you got me 
Its just that..this is not youtube comments section..so I wasn't expecting something like that


----------



## Shehab (Nov 15, 2017)

I have switch from Android to iPhone for two years and now I'm used to having iOS than Android.


----------



## Nanducob (Nov 15, 2017)

Shehab said:


> I have switch from Android to iPhone for two years and now I'm used to having iOS than Android.





Spoiler: ???



*i.giphy.com/media/13yUJuYdyGQxqM/giphy.webp


----------



## Abhinay Pasupuleti (Feb 26, 2021)

iOS for User Experience , Android for Freedom .  Dont be a Android/iOS hypocrite both are best in their own ways .


----------



## ico (Mar 13, 2021)

iOS all the way these days.


----------



## topgear (Mar 20, 2021)

Android provided you have a phone which can be used to install customs roms


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 24, 2021)

After 5 years, has the views changed for anyone?


----------



## thetechfreak (Mar 25, 2021)

ariftwister said:


> After 5 years, has the views changed for anyone?


Not really. Gotten worse for Android now. 

Sent via Tapatalk


----------



## ariftwister (Mar 25, 2021)

thetechfreak said:


> Not really. Gotten worse for Android now.
> 
> Sent via Tapatalk



Explain


----------

